#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  >  Практикующие буддисты из Кыргызстана

## Надежда Хабичевская

Всем привет. Раздел Казахстан есть. А вот буддистов из Кыргызстана я на форуме пока не нашла. Есть те, кто практикует? Надеюсь, что кто-то отзовется!

Всех благ!  :Smilie:

----------


## PemaTania

Привет! Я написала в личку пару контактов практикующих буддистов из Бишкека. Возможно ты и станешь тем человеком, который будет представлять Кыргызстан тут на форуме :Smilie: , удачи!

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (09.01.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

Спасибо большое! Вы мне очень помогли.

----------


## Вальдемар

Общий салам.Сам хотел скем-нибудь практикующим пообщаться.

Буду признателен.Если кто откликнется.

Талас.Кыргызстан.

----------

